Ask HN: Good open source blockchain project (prefer Python) to contribute? - janova
======
janova
I understand good is relative, but I don't want to find out in a year's time
that the project was just a blatant scam and ruined my own reputation (eg for
this purpose Bitcoin wouldn't be considered a scam as no matter what happens
in a year's time, Bitcoin developers would be highly unlikely to be called
scammers from a technical perspective)

